# H&S in France



## John Francis (May 3, 2010)

'kin 'ell!
Smack bang in the middle of Europe and noones ever heard of H&S let alone checks it.
Sheer disbelief in what I'm seeing on sites of all sizes.
Wore the usual req onto a site here and was treated as a madman!
Had last laugh (metaphoricaly speaking) as one chap knocked sensless by flying lump of block which bounced from my hard hat after his head. I bet the litre of wine at lunchtime softened the blow!


----------

